# Health Bill petition - urgent



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, I've received this about the petition to the House of Lords about the Health Bill. Please sign if you agree that this is not right for the NHS!



> Which way will they vote? This Wednesday the House of Lords makes a choice. They could wave through the government’s dangerous NHS plans. Or they could insist on proper scrutiny and big changes to protect our health service.
> 
> The press say it's on a knife edge. It could come down to one or two votes. [1] Together we can help tip the balance. If we can prove that the public wants Lansley’s plans put under the microscope, we can convince wavering Lords and Baronesses to stand up to the government and vote the right way.
> 
> ...



Please take 30 seconds to add your name to the urgent petition to the House of Lords:
https://secure.38degrees.org.uk/message-to-lords


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been and gone and signed it.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 11, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Donald (Oct 11, 2011)

Done and dusted


----------



## hellbell84 (Oct 11, 2011)

*signed this morning!!*

lets face it, we would all be in trouble if the NHS is in jeopardy!!! when i signed it had 5638 signatures i think, theyre hoping to get 10000 today so spread the word people!!

xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 11, 2011)

They're heading for 50,000 now.


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 11, 2011)

i have signed the petition !!!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Oct 11, 2011)

Signed and FB'd it.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 11, 2011)

Done and dusted


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 11, 2011)

Very close to the target an hour or two ago

M


----------



## imtrying (Oct 11, 2011)

all signed and re-tweeted


----------



## slipper (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting summary of the sticking points by the BBC,

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15198436


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

slipper said:


> Interesting summary of the sticking points by the BBC,
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15198436



Thank you slipper, very interesting. The fact that the PM can stand there and say he has the support of the profession, when he clearly has not, illustrates what a con the whole business is


----------



## vince13 (Oct 11, 2011)

Done as you suggested - because I agree with the aims of the petition.  NHS "safe in our hands"  - now, where did I hear that before I wonder ?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Done as you suggested - because I agree with the aims of the petition.  NHS "safe in our hands"  - now, where did I hear that before I wonder ?



I've yet to come across anyone who actually supports the reforms, who doesn't have an eye on personal profit or power (usually both).


----------



## ypauly (Oct 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thank you slipper, very interesting. The fact that the PM can stand there and say he has the support of the profession, when he clearly has not, illustrates what a con the whole business is



Very true alan.


Signed the petition, even though that 38 degrees looks like a troublemaking group.


But as an interesting side discussion. When we last had this debate and I ended up conceding that the competition element was bad and indeed I had reservations over the rest. Read labours manifesto on health and tell me whats different.

http://www.labour.org.uk/uploads/TheLabourPartyManifesto-2010.pdf


I can't  see any difference lol.


----------



## heasandford (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, glad you did this Alan, I had just signed too! Now heading for 80000 signatures today!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 11, 2011)

I FB'd it too, my new labour friends are going to love that lol


----------



## casey (Oct 11, 2011)

signed and sent.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Very true alan.
> 
> 
> Signed the petition, even though that 38 degrees looks like a troublemaking group.
> ...



I would have hoped that that would have had similar opposition


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

heasandford said:


> Yes, glad you did this Alan, I had just signed too! Now heading for 80000 signatures today!



That's astonishing - it was about 25,000 when I posted this thread!


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 11, 2011)

Aiming for 100,000 now! Have signed and shared on FB/Twitter, almost at 79,500 now


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 11, 2011)

signed.....over 80000 now


----------



## FM001 (Oct 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> That's astonishing - it was about 25,000 when I posted this thread!





Great news, do you think this ramshackle government or the lords will listen to the concerns of the masses and health-care professionals - I doubt very much but worth a try anyway


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

toby said:


> Great news, do you think this ramshackle government or the lords will listen to the concerns of the masses and health-care professionals - I doubt very much but worth a try anyway



The interesting thing I find is that I'm not being selective in my reading about the reforms, but I have yet to read an article which is positive about them!


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The interesting thing I find is that I'm not being selective in my reading about the reforms, but I have yet to read an article which is positive about them!



You probably do not have access to Private Health Companies literature.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> You probably do not have access to Private Health Companies literature.



Haha! Nice one  I do remember when it was all first announced that a lot of the big US companies were rubbing their hands and that they got told to stay in the shadows a bit more


----------



## FM001 (Oct 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Nice one  I do remember when it was all first announced that a lot of the big US companies were rubbing their hands and that they got told to stay in the shadows a bit more




and no doubt ex-members of the conservative party or their chums will be paid advisers or directors of said companies, cynical you bet


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 11, 2011)

I signed earlier when I saw the tweet (from Alan) and retweeted.

You know the Lords won't stop it happening.

Rob


----------



## ypauly (Oct 11, 2011)

toby said:


> Really, must be mistaken as I'm blue as they come



lol I didn't notice. Seriously though, they are all as bad as each other this is one of the things that prove it.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 11, 2011)

ypauly said:


> lol I didn't notice. Seriously though, they are all as bad as each other this is one of the things that prove it.





Some more than others


----------



## cazscot (Oct 11, 2011)

Signed over 85,000 now


----------



## ypauly (Oct 11, 2011)

toby said:


> Some more than others



That's what I have been saying lol




85000


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2011)

Did done it !!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 11, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Signed over 85,000 now





I'd imagine getting the message out on Facebook has helped immensely  we should use this tactic more often


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 11, 2011)

Done - thanks for bringing it to my attention... Amanda x


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Oct 11, 2011)

Signed  
Good to see the support with the amount of people that have signed up.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

92,000 now - aiming for 125,000 by the end of the day!


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 11, 2011)

Just signed it!


----------



## slipper (Oct 11, 2011)

I saw on the news that the Lords were debating it today. Perhaps the vote is tomorrow.  Their Lordships were in full attendance, unlike the Commons often.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2011)

slipper said:


> I saw on the news that the Lords were debating it today. Perhaps the vote is tomorrow.  Their Lordships were in full attendance, unlike the Commons often.



Yes, the vote is tomoorw, that's why there is such urgency today with the petition - it will be presented tomorrow


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, the vote is tomoorw, that's why there is such urgency today with the petition - it will be presented tomorrow



Do you know how many people have voted to date?


----------



## am64 (Oct 11, 2011)

done and fb ...over 100,000 now !


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 11, 2011)

am64 said:


> done and fb ...over 100,000 now !



That's great news...


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Oct 12, 2011)

Signed. Hope it makes a difference.


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/health...n-mirror-investigation-shows-115875-23482784/

I hope we haven't been wasting our time.
(This article was also in Alan's Health News today).


----------



## grandma (Oct 12, 2011)

all done hope it helps


----------



## FM001 (Oct 12, 2011)

Viewing the link cherrypie provided leaves me feeling less than optimistic that the House of Lords will reject the Bill, 40 members with their snouts in the trough of private company's is a hell of a lot and it would be in their best interests to vote for the reforms.

We shall see later


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2011)

toby said:


> Viewing the link cherrypie provided leaves me feeling less than optimistic that the House of Lords will reject the Bill, 40 members with their snouts in the trough of private company's is a hell of a lot and it would be in their best interests to vote for the reforms.
> 
> We shall see later



It will be interesting to see how they cast their votes.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2011)

Not good news... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-15269207


----------



## FM001 (Oct 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Not good news...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-15269207




The beginning of the end    RIP NHS


----------



## ypauly (Oct 12, 2011)

574 votes out of a possible 789 that could have voted I havn't counted the 38 on leave of absence.

That's 215 lords that couldn't give a toss and should be sacked.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






A very poor show on a subject that people really care about.


----------

